# Byrstner Nexxo roof leak at cab joint



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

I am reposting this message after a passage of some months to see if anyone else has had water ingress near the roof light strip at the cab joint. We have just had ours resealed on the outside but I am not convinced this has worked. There could be residual damp, but the damp meter is still showing a reading.
The corner "outside covers" were not removed as they are stuck on. which surprises me.
Ed


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

here's Ed's previous posting...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-121459-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

EdBrumby said:


> I am reposting this message after a passage of some months to see if anyone else has had water ingress near the roof light strip at the cab joint. We have just had ours resealed on the outside but I am not convinced this has worked. There could be residual damp, but the damp meter is still showing a reading.
> The corner "outside covers" were not removed as they are stuck on. which surprises me.
> Ed


Hi Ed, re my previous reply to your original post, exactly a year after the repair to our van, the leak returned in the same spot. This time, the dealer resealed the offside bead which runs front to back having apparently, this time, found moisture there. Hopefully, that is the end of it as each visit necessitates 2 round trips of 500 miles each! Good luck.


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

*Burstner Nexxo Roof leak*

Thanks for the reply. Looks as if ours is ok. The claeaning material has left some residual deposit that affects the damp meter reading
Ed


----------

